# International 584 was running fine then just stopped. Doesn't want to start.



## zsquared (May 31, 2021)

Ok so we have had this tractor pretty much my whole life and it has always ran like a top but the other day I got on it to disc the garden after it had been sitting for a while most of winter other than a couple of starts. Well it was chugging right along like normal then all of a sudden it acted like it was out of fuel and died. The fuel had been in it a while and could have been old or had some debris maybe I am not sure other than the fact the diesel is several years old. Since before my grandfather passed away. Assuming that it is just being starved of fuel but not sure. It did start back up once but just did it and died again. Is there a place where I can find the book on this tractor online? There was a guy supposed to fix it weeks ago but I need it now. Thoughts on this? How complicated would it be to do whatever I need to do to get this thing going or what are your thoughts on the issue? Mainly how can I find the steps I need to do to get it going properly?


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Quick and dirty overview. Get a manual. Drain any fuel in tank and add fresh fuel. Change the fuel filter and bleed the fuel system. It will probably start and run just fine. I had about the same thing happen after I inherited a B414 from my FIL. After I changed the fuel filter, bled the fuel system and had it running it quit after a short time, about 30 minutes. I had to drain the tank, add fresh fuel, change the filter as well as the lift pump, and bleed it again. Started and ran just fine after that.


----------



## zsquared (May 31, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> Quick and dirty overview. Get a manual. Drain any fuel in tank and add fresh fuel. Change the fuel filter and bleed the fuel system. It will probably start and run just fine. I had about the same thing happen after I inherited a B414 from my FIL. After I changed the fuel filter, bled the fuel system and had it running it quit after a short time, about 30 minutes. I had to drain the tank, add fresh fuel, change the filter as well as the lift pump, and bleed it again. Started and ran just fine after that.


Any clue where to get a manual from that wouldnt cost an arm and a leg? I believe it is the issue as the fuel is older than just a few years now that I think about it. My grandpa passed a long time ago now and its been on that fuel since. I def have to find the proper steps I don't wanna mess it up worse than it is. Shame they don't just upload manuals for these old tractors. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can get a download version for $15. 


IH International Case 584 Tractor FACTORY Service, Repair Workshop Manual - IMPROVED - DOWNLOAD - Tradebit



Or a hard copy manual for $49.








SERVICE SHOP REPAIR MANUAL 584 674 684 INTERNATIONAL FARMALL TRACTOR WORKSHOP


Service Shop Repair Manual 584 674 684 International Farmall Tractor Workshop




www.peacefulcreek.com


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I never like to hear that sentence..
“It was running fine and just shut off..”
ESPECIALLY when u followed up with, the fuel is older than you.!!
If it has an electric shut off, MAKE SURE it’s getting power..
Loosen the lines at the injectors just a couple of turns..
Then remove the fuel inlet line.. turn the fitting on the inj. pump so u can fill the fitting w fuel..
Now crank the engine, did the fuel get sucked down or is it still in the fitting.??
If it’s still in the fitting.. THATS not good. It means the internals aren’t turning inorder to suck the fuel in..
U might as well stop and wait until you get the manual to show u how to get the pump off..
If it DOES get sucked down, GOOD.. at least we have something to work with..
And in that case, it might just b old fuel that won’t burn..
Drain the system, change the filters, bleed the pump all the way to the injectors and try to start it..
Good luck


----------

